# Question about CCO's



## twinks (Apr 14, 2006)

I've only been there once and they didn't have anything...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 14, 2006)

no, im sending my bf there today to pick up goodies for me.


----------



## depecher (Apr 14, 2006)

They never do when I go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It totally sucks!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 15, 2006)

I was there in March and picked up alot of good stuff! 3 glitterliners, Violet and Blue Storm Pigments, Rio de Rose, some lipglees, CCBs, Shimmersnad s/s, Royal Hue s/s. They had a ton of shadesticks, a few paints in the singles box, tons of lipstick and lipglass, foundation (dark shades only), pan glitter cream stuff, body bronzer, few blushes, couple of bags, 236, 187, and 174 brushes. SO I'm sure they don't have the same stuff, but maybe they'll still have some stuff!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 15, 2006)

PS- When at CCOs always chat with the sales people and then ask if they have any more stuff behind the counter. I found Moth Brown, glitterliners,  and a Pigment set by doing this! Sometimes they just don't have all their stuff out and if your nice, they'll be more likely to go searching for you. *Just a tip!* Good luck!


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 21, 2006)

*Calabasas, CA CCO Pigments, lipglazes and MSF"s*







So the MSF's were $12, lipglazes were $13 (had most of the unpopular ones, dark grape and bright pink/sheery  nude colors) tons of Pro Glosses, and the Rebel Rock pigment for $12, shimmersouffle, Ingenue Blue, Irridescent dusk, tons of origins and probably half the clinique line.

Picked up two Disc CCB's (pink and cool pink, super pretty) and Stila fruitpunch lipglaze, along with tantalope, bright coral and strobe pink Gloss Cremes, Angelwing and blue memory lipglass all for less than $100!


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 23, 2006)

where is this located? I know you said calabasas but can you be a little more specific please.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 23, 2006)

Which MSFs did they have?


----------



## bebs (Apr 24, 2006)

can you tell us the number for this cco?


----------



## hannahjohnson (Aug 11, 2006)

*Has anyone checked up on this CCO?*

I'm planning on heading there in the next few days, i'd like to know what's there! ... well, especially because i want to know how much i'll spend, haha.

i'm only in Woodland Hills, and i'm pretty close, sooo it won't be a huge let-down if there's not much to get. but tell me good things!!! pleeeease!!!!!!!

x/o hannah.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 29, 2006)

did anyone ever find out an address/ph# for this place? i'd like to stop by there this weekend, if i can.


----------



## Armyofonetiger (Aug 30, 2006)

I think this is the address:

Camarillo Premium Outlets
740 E. Ventura Boulevard
Camarillo, CA 93010
(805) 445-8520

I checked google maps and it's about 28 min. from Calabasas.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah but Calbasas is nowhere near Camarillo...you have to go over a giant hill to get between the two places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone actually driving through/from this area could not get the two confused. 

i was hoping for a 2nd CCO nearby because the Camarillo one is the one i go to all the time


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 25, 2006)

Whenever I go in there, I dont find anything!! a few lipglasses and some really dark foundations. thats about it.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 1, 2006)

Camarillo CCO is, like, the most defficient CCO ever. they have some awesome salesgirls there that helped me out one time, though...they've always got a handful of good lipsticks, lots of dark foundation, unpopular blushcremes and nail polish...never the good stuff tho.

i want pigments, fluidlines and good lipglosses, but i get no love


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Nov 8, 2006)

i went on saturday and the super sucked!!.....the only things i got were the oil control lotion from MAc,and tinted lip cond., and Lash XL from estee lauder, they always have like non-popular mac stuff...but then the other makeup store its called Designer Fragrances and Cosmetic Co....now that one is the shiz!!!I bought tons of Lancome makeup and ...this is good..... My loved Shu Uemura lash curler for  ....gasp.....ten bucks!!!!....i got three!!!lol....they came w/ the silver case!!...yup...good buy!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

ITA with everyon on Camarillo's CCO.  They had a lot of Clinique and Estee Lauder sets when I went, but that's about it...the CCO at the Block in Orange County is awesome (it's hidden in the Off 5th store).  If you are ever in that area, try that one.


----------



## missmarkers (Nov 25, 2006)

i was there today and they had a ton of cool mac stuff. 

pigments - softwash grey, night light, azreal blue
eyeshadows - aquavert (don't remember others)
lip gelee - dame in a dress
fluidlines - lithograph, nightfish, non-conformist, royal wink, blue peep, blita and glitz, new weed, most colors.

that's all i remember. if you're in the area, stop by!


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 28, 2006)

made my way down there on Sunday, thanks to missmarkers advice (MAN,  the place was CRAZY) and they still had softwash grey, night light, azreal blue

e/s: aquavert, light ray, fountainbleu, rio de rosa and, uh....sushi flower, i think. damn, they had five and i con't remember the last one. i want to say it was an orangey one.

f/l: all the ones she listed plus Sweet Sage! i think they were out of lithograph tho, didn't see any.

lots of lipgloss and lots of lipstick, but nothing really exciting. they had all 4 of the Patternmaker glosses, tho, so i picked those up...SO PRETTY!

they also still had 3 of the 4 Pettifour (or whatever they're called) gloss pots...and a handful of cream blushes.

wish i could get down there more than two or three times a year, but it's probably for the best that i can't


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 30, 2006)

I was there today and there was not one eyeshadow or pigment. maybe they were hiding them.


----------



## Susan (Dec 2, 2006)

I called them Monday and then the following Friday/yesterday 12/1 and the only eyeshadows that they had were Rio de Rosa and Purple Shower.  They also listed I thought 5 pigments like Softwash Grey, Azreal Blue, Nightlight, etc.  I read on LJ that someone saw a large box of eyeshadows a week ago that weren't put out, and they apparently still aren't out.   It is so far to drive up there, I was hoping to find some of those.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Anyone been to Camarillo recently?*

Trying to find out if Camarillo Outlets have any good things at their CCO. Doesn't have to be just MAC but do they have anything worth going for?? Thanks guys!!


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone been to Camarillo recently?*

not usually. i haven't been since before Christmas. it's best to call ahead and ask about specific things you might be looking for. most of the younger girls are really helpful - their older manager lady is...not so helpful. i usually ask about the harder to find items like whether or not they have any pigments in stock or eyeshadows and which ones, etc...

they carry EL, American Beauty, Stila, BB, MAC, Prescriptives, Clinique, Origins, etc...

honestly, this is one of the crappiest CCOs out there, but sometimes they get good things and, if you can weasle a date out of the girls, it's best to come in right after they get their shipments. you can ask about that on the phone too. dates vary by which brand you are looking for.


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I went there on Tuesday and they had a ton of CCB's. They had a couple other things, but these interested me the most. I picked up Fuschia Perfect CCB, Cherche Blushcreme, and Accent Red pigment. The girl there was really nice & showed me some stuff behind the counter.


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

i went yesterday and they had, from memory:

Shadows (they had at least 10 total):
Peppier
Overgrown
Wishful
Living Pink
Fountainbleu
Spring Up

F/l:
Nightfish
Lithograph
Blue Peep
Haunting
Delphic
Iris Eyes
Non-Conformist

Accent Red Pigment
Purplette & Gold Garnish Glitter Vials

about 10 different paints (no Chartru)
3 cheekhues
12-14 different lipsticks, nothing amazing (i picked up Brew, Romanced, Apres Sol & Blankety. i also remember them having Pink Maribu)
15 or so l/gs (incl: Phosphorelle & All Woman), 2 lipgelees
3 of the 4 Sweetie Cakes gloss pots
Cherche Blushcreme
Maindenchant & Lune Blushcremes
the Cool Eyes and Intense Eyes palettes from Formal Black (or whatever they came out with - Holiday 2006)
Patternmaker Brush set (the green one)
a lot of skincare & darker foundations


----------



## paula3boys (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I live nearby and didn't know about it for awhile, but I went in about a week ago and they didn't have a lot. I did pick up a couple things, but nothing to brag about. I wish I lived closer to some other CCO from hearing stories. Maybe I will have to take a drive.


----------



## eowyn797 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

i stopped by today and they had:
e/s
Endless Love
Purple Shower
Peppier
Pink Source
Zeal
Full Flame
Spring Up

Pattermaker Cool Eyes palette
Formal Black Cool Eyes palette
Take Wing QUAD

the Formal Black Brush set that includes the mini pencil brush...i forget which one that is.

the warm lipglass holiday set and the shadestick holiday set

a LOT more lipglass/lustreglass than normal (maybe 30 total), including:
Vibrational
Orangedescence
All Woman
Bare Fetish
Budding
Elaborate
Taupe Note
La La Libertine
Garden
Lychee Luxe
Phosphorelle
Pink Grapefruit
Palatial
Early Bloomer
Dejarose
Heartthrob
Luxuriate
Nico
Neglige
Be-In
Flowerosophy
Jewelbright
Lip 65
bunch more, i forget...

maybe 10-12 lipsticks, including:
Sashimi Mimi
Smile
Orchidstrate
Lure
Pink Apertif
Brew
Pretty Please
Expensivo
Euroflash

Lipgelees in Goldensoft, Gemshine & 1 other.
they also have a full-sized lipgelee set w/Slicked Pink, Saplicious and two others

3 or 4 chromeglasses, including Uberpeach & Prize Shine.

a handful of Plushglasses and those things that aren't stains, but something else...i forget. they're DC'd or something now. LIP VARNISHES! they had almost all of them.

PLWs including: Unwilting, Permapink, Lover's Lust , Jazz-Y-Razz and 2 or 3 others

Cremeblushes in Maidenchant, Lune, Cherche, Sweet William, Blossoming and one more...

all the old skincare stuff, darker foundations/concealers/etc a bunch of bags, a Patternmaker brush set, 7-9 fluidlines, all 3 shimmersouffles

Liquidlast Liners in Greenplay, Classic Cream, Fuchsia-ism and Disc Black.

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks in Gold, Brownie & Peony as well as a good selection of individual e/s and palettes.


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

wow, i'm getting lot more chances to get down to the outlets with my trip to Michigan comming up!

went today and they had:
Blot Powder in Light & Deep Dark (whatever the darkest one is)
Lots of darker powder/pressed foundations
all of the old skincare

Lune, Sweet William, Cherche & Blossoming Blushcremes

all 4 sweetie cakes gloss pots

Paints in Base Light, Structural Brown, Architectural, Art Jam, Chiaroscuro, Chartru, Flammable, Magrittes, Bamboom, Deep Shadow...2 or 3 others.

Take Wing Quad, Formal Black Cool eyes, Formal Black cool & warm lips, Patternmaker Tan Lips, Formal Black Tan lips, Formal Black eye brush set, Patternmaker eye brush set and TONS of holiday shadestick sets

Fluidlines in: Delphic, Haunting, Blue Peep, New Weed, Royal Wink, Iris Eyes, Nightfish, Lithograph, Shade...maybe 1-2 more

E/s in: Endless Love, Zeal, Purple Shower, Pink Source, Full Flame, Spring Up, Overgrown, Slip Pink, Texture, Espresso, Suspicion, Filament, Sushi Flower, Motif, Vanilla, Nehru, Saddle, Knight Devine, Nocturnelle, Beauty Sleep...4 or 5 others. they are keeping thim behind the couter now, so you have to ask to see them.

L/s in: Romanced, Expensive, Pink Freeze, Lure, Charm Factor, Fine N Dandy, Pink Apertif, Plum Like, Pink Packed, Sophisto, Charismatic, Brave...about 5-7 others i can't recall...

ProLongwear in : Hot Tomato, Unwilting, For Keeps, Liscious, Preensheen, Night Rose...they had 12 altogether.

- about 14 lipmixes...i didn't take note of which ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- same Liquidlasts as last time
- 2 Glimmershimmers - one kind of plummy color and one orangy-peach. spaced on names.
- 5-6 Chromeglasses
- same lipgelees as last time

TONS of l/g in: Vibrational, Orangedescence, All Woman, Bare Fetish, Luxuriate, Taupe Note, La La Libertine, Garden, Be-In, Lychee Luxe, Phosphorelle, Crystal Rose, Palatial, Early Bloomer, Heartthrob, Flowerosophy, Jewelbright, Lip 65, Fine China, Poco Pink lacquer, Varneesh Lacquer, Veneer Lacquer...i'm drawing a blank....they had about 60-65 glosses altogether, not including the PLWs.

Brushes: 194, 136, 150...some other giant face brushes that i think are DC'd one with a big flat top.

Estee Lauder Brush Cleaner
bunch of bags, whatever liquid foundation/bronzer thing came out with Lure...they had a lot of stuff - way mor ethan normal, anyway with regards to e/s and l/g.


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I am waiting for the Raquel Welch stuff to appear. I called them yesterday and nothing. Can someone post if they see it please!?


----------



## Karyn (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I was there in January and again in July.  

In January, I got Studio Tech NW20, Fountainbleu e/s, Fast Response Eye Cream (old packaging) and Transplant Lipglass.  I asked the manager-like lady what MAC skin care products she recommended, since they had just about everything. She told me that they did not carry any MAC skin care products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that she did not recommend MAC and could show me something else.  I told her "no thanks!"

In July, I got Innuendo e/s, Studio Moisture Cream (old packaging), Palatial Lipglass, Teddy eye pencil and that's probably it.  

They may have not been incredible hauls, but they were great prices and fun to decide on!  I will definitely go back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They said that they didn't have any pigments right then and the e/s's were behind the counter and you couldn't test them.  

Edit:  I can't believe that I forgot to mention in my original post that I also got a Studio Foundation stick, Studio Touchup stick and a concealer brush.  All great!

Karyn


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

made it to Camarillo today. 

they had super dark foundations in Moistureblend, Studio Stick and a liquid...forget whether it was hyperreal or studio. they did have an NW15 in Studio Stick tho! that was wierd. they also had Light loose Blot powder and Deep Dark pressed Blot. lots of those FX thingies too.

LOTS of ProLongwears and lipglass/lustreglass. i didn't even bother going through them all there were too many. they had lip varnishes as well! they also had about 20 lipsticks.

Take Wing Quad. Pattermaker Lip palette & Fishnet Lip holiday palette.
4-5 blushcremes including Lune. no powder blush, no e/s
loooots of old skincare, including blot films and demi wipes.
a lot of fluidlines, including New Weed, Delphic, Haunting, Iris Eyes, Blue Peep, Non-Conformist. Crimsonaire & Shimmermint shadesticks, 5 liquidlasts, tons of paints, 5 glimmershimmers.
Adorn shimmersouffle & the white all-over gloss...i forget what that one is called. all of the petti glosses from Sweetie Cake and a couple glitz glosses, too. a pattermaker brush set, too.

eh. i got nuthin'.


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

wowie, Camarillo doesn't suck for once! of course, i'm poor and couldn't buy anything, but i stopped in to look for you ladies!

they had TONS of stuff: blush, blushcremes, e/s, l/s, l/g, skincare, lots and lots of brow stuff, lip pencils, foundations, concealers in stick & pencil...

they even had pigments!
Apricot Pink, Pinked Mauve, Fairy Lite, Pastorale, Aire-De-Bleu, Copperclast. they also has Golden Olive, Pink Opal and Pink Bronze in the stock box, but not out on display, so ask for them!

they had tons of powder blushes:
Pinch O peach, Peaches, Flirt & Tease, Hushabye, Dame, Coygirl, Springsheen, Blunt, Loverush and at least 5 others.

lots of blushcremes as well:
Lune, Cheery, Cherche, Lilicent, Laid Back and at least 4 or 5 others.

Quiver and Ever Opal pearlizers

TONS of lipglass/varnish/plushglass/lacquer/lipgelee/pro longwears, etc...at least 70-75 of these in all manner of colors, LOTS of LE/DC. also had the holiday lipgelee set with Who's That Lady, Jellicious, Saplicious and...the 4th color i can't remember...jellybabe, maybe.

TONS of lipstick as well, at least 40-45, lots of LE/DC...i didn't look too closely at colors though. i know they had Pink Cabana.

tons of brown stuff in pencils, those little stashbox thingies and brow sets.

fluidlines in: Delphic, Haunting, Iris Eyes, Non-Conformist, Nightfish, Lithograph, New Weed

loooots of e/s this time:
Beauty Sleep, Beautyburst, Blue Noir, Suspicion, Intoxicate, Femme Noir, Velvet Moss, Purple Shower, Whistle, Playful, Full Flame, Peppier, Slip Pink, Lightshade, Jete, In Living Pink....at least 10 more.

they also had the Pandamonium and Take Wing quads.

brushes: 236, 136, 194, 252, 311 and one other lip brush i'm blanking on...

also Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks in Brownie, Peony & Rose


----------



## RoseMe (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

What particular store of the outlet mall do you go to to get MAC?  I live in San Diego, what's the best one for me to hunt for MAC goods?  THANKS!


----------



## Feytr (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I was there today and the pigments and eyeshadows were actually on the counter by the register!  Picked up Melon, Aire-de-Blu, and Pinked Mauve pigments, Nightfish and Delphic fluidlines, and a Studiostick foundation in NC30.  There were plenty of $10 eyeshadows from the Barbie collection as well as an older brush set for $33 displayed on the counter.  Lots of blushes and l/s l/g.  Both the Pandemonium and Take Wing palettes are still available.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

How much are the pigments there?


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

pigments are $13.75, normally, but some of the ones they had were makred $13.00


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

anyone gone recently or know when they get their shipments?


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I just went so I will try to remember what they had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lots of lipstick (aloof is the only one i remember)
Lots l/g, foundation and concealer
Novel twist brush sets (both the basic and pro)
Novel twist cool eye palette
Novel twist lip palette in plum
Novel twist cool and warm pearlizer sets
Holiday 06 lipstick sets
Fluidlines in haunting, nightfish, royal wink, lithograph, blitz & glitz, and delphic
Eyeshadows in purple shower, innuendo, beauty sleep, suspicion, motif, fab & flashy, shale, expresso, and about 15 others i cant remember plus all the ones from the barbie collection

Ahh thats all i can remember right now!


----------



## Feytr (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I was there today and I left with pigments in Accent Red and Softwash Grey.

There were a handful of shadestick colors, all the barbie shadows, a couple of fluidline colors in addition to the ones mentioned in the above post, lipsticks in Curtsy, Pink Freeze,...  Can't remember anymore!


----------



## duckduck (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been by recently? It's right near my parents house, but Mom wouldn't know what to look for


----------



## luvme4me (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Did they have any good Bobbi Brown stuff?


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

i went today during lunch (and was half an hour late.. shhhhh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

for those of you specktrattes wondering if its worth the drive whether you live close or far, they have:

founation sticks for NC/NW 15's & 20's & a little in the 30's

liquid foundation in the NC/NW 40's & 50's 

blot powder in NC/NW 40's & 50's

i'm drawing a blank!! idk what its called but its like liquid in a compact: most in nc/n| 30's & 40's

about 30+ lipglosses in chrome, glass, & i forgot what else (sorry)

about 12 slimshines (mostly bright colors)

a few lipsticks (sorry don't remember but mostly browns)

zoomlash in purple only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted black 
lipbalm in many colors

control lotion
green gel cleanser
creme wash
strobe cream
fast reacting eye cream
hydrating fix+
prep & prime eye
eye pencils (too many colors)

nail polish (sorry don't remember name of colors) i think it was called gold fish and another that looks like a clear peachy color

perfume

make up bags for $10-$20


that's all i can remember & i only got oil control lotion, green gel cleanser, soft lust l/s & the peachy nail polish lol that damn budget of mine !! 

does anyone know when their shipments come in?


----------



## sadecki (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I went last week and they said they had just gotten their shipment in. There are lots of lip colors, two eyeshadows!, about 7 paints (no paintpots), foundations-concealers in mostly dark colors (a few nc 15), a couple of nail polishes, 3 piggies, some mascara, and few eyeliners. There were also some palettes.


----------



## sadecki (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Camarillo is getting their shipment in tomorrow. I will report back what they have! (This time with actual product names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fjc62701 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

^^Oh cool, I havent went in like almost a month. They really suck I kinda don't like going there because they are a lil rude. And they keep stuff behind the counter like wtf, how are we supposed to buy any of it, or even know what they have, You have to like kiss their booty and get on there good side..lol I thought I was lucky by living like 10 minutes away, but it really kinda sucks....


----------



## sadecki (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Blah. I went it today and their shipment is not coming in until next week! But I will report then, for sure!


----------



## sadecki (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I have called them all week. No shipment until end of June.


----------



## blackrose (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I never see much MAC stuff, I guess maybe I'm not ever there at the right time..so they keep stuff behind the counter? Thats a good tip! I really only go to the Camarillo for the Betsey Johnson store. Amazing deals, especially in November and May.


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Ok, so like I called today and they said that they got a shipment in.. The girl said they got like 10 boxes. SO I'm gonna go right now and check it out. I'll tell you guys what they had when I get back.


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I just got back, and the girls where pretty nice this time. But they where different ones from last time.


Sooo....
I saw alot of things as a matter of fact they where sorting out all the shipment, and by the looks og it it was aloootttt of stuff.
From what I remember and I had to hurry because I had to hitch a ride whit my cousins and they where really bored so they went in the car and it was kinda uncomfortable with them waiting kinda made me rush..
Ok enough of that, I saw
1. MAC wipes
2. Charged water
3. Foundation in darker shade
4. A whole bunch of liglass,lipsticks, tendertones I think the ones from last year.
5. Like 8 diferrent eyeshadows, The 2 lip palettes and one eyeshadow palette from xmas collection, don't remember the name but it's the one with shawdowy lady very pretty pallette
6. Pigments that I can remember about 6 different ones
7. Like 10 different paints
8. Fluidlines like 8 different ones they even had blacktrack
9. Around 9 different blushes.
10. Lippencils,eyeliners, concelors

Sorry that I didnt go much inton detail, but I was rushed and could not really remmeber exactly names, So this is what I picked up

1. Cocomotion Pigment
2. Kitchmas Pigment
3. Shush Tendertone
4. Peachtwist Blush

I had to keep it low because I had just hauled a big MAC pro Haul last week. So I could not buy as much.
If I would have known that they where going to restock I would have just waited and spent my money there.
Definately if you are in the are go check it out. It's the most I have ever seen there,  And they usually have crappy stuff..  HTH


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I just went yesterday, and compared to the post above mine, they didn't have much. They had 3 blushes, no palettes, no eyeshadows. although i was impressed and very excited because it was my first trip to a CCO. It sounds like It gets so much better. lol. I think im going to have to start calling in weekly. 

-April

PS, I will add that they did have some light shades in mineralize satinfinish, NC20 & NC30. and they had all shades of studio mist foundation. lots of shadesticks as well.


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Last time I went, all they seemed to have was lipglasses and lipstickes, and all sorts of foundation.

Realllllly wanted to pick up some blushes and another 187.

Whhhhy does this have to be the closest CCO to me when it doesn't have anything, ever?


----------



## midori (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Just went to this CCO last Saturday...

Picked up: 
- Prussian e/s 
- Dark Soul pigment

...and another pigment, a shadestick, and a lip gelee (can't remember the names of the colors right now...will edit later!)

I also saw a couple other pigments including Helium and something with the word "Gold" in it (ugh, not very helpful I know).

There were also a couple of purple shadows...I think one might have been Purple Shower and the other one was different but looked almost exactly the same 

And just a heads up, the shadows and pigments were all in a small box on the counter, not at the MAC display in the middle of the floor!


----------



## midori (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Okay I'm just going to start over again 

I picked up
- Prussian e/s
- Dark Soul pigment
- Sweet Sienna Pigment
- Sharkskin shadestick
- Moonstone lipgelee

Aside from what I got there was: 
- Purple Showers e/s
- Floral Fantasy e/s
- Rose gold pigment
- Helium pigment

And of course a bunch of lipcolors, paint pots, etc.  I didn't pay too much attention


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Almost no eyeshadows.

A few lipsticks:
-Flowerplay
-Blast 'O Blue
Other random ones. None really caught my eye.

A few Mattenes...
-Poise

A BUNCH of slimshines...
Some Lipgelees

Shadesticks:
-Sea Me
-Shimmermint
-A few other, the brown ones, Beige-ing

Sweet Sienna Pig
Helium Pig
Kitschmas Pig...
Haunting Fluidline
Uppity Fluidline

Lipglasses:
-Avarice
-Real Desire
-some 3D glasses
-Petit Four (SHOULD'VE PICKED THIS UP! ARGH)

Novel twist palettes:
-Warm
-Cool
-Red lips?

Antiquitease palettes
-Cool
-Smoky
-The lip sets
-Coral
-Tan
-Pink?
-Plum

Glitterliners
-the green one, the silver one, and the bronzey one

Paints
-Flammable...
-Others..

Pro beauty powders
-Drizzlegold
-Dancing Light
-Soft Flame
-err... a gold looking one...

Soft-sparkle pencil set
Lots of Brush Sets

Lure face and body bronzers
Some skincare stuff
Concealers...
that spray foundation thing.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Almost no eyeshadows.

A few lipsticks:
-Flowerplay
-Blast 'O Blue
Other random ones. None really caught my eye.

A few Mattenes...
-Poise

A BUNCH of slimshines...
Some Lipgelees

Shadesticks:
-Sea Me
-Shimmermint
-A few other, the brown ones, Beige-ing

Sweet Sienna Pig
Helium Pig
Kitschmas Pig...
Haunting Fluidline
Uppity Fluidline

Lipglasses:
-Avarice
-Real Desire
-some 3D glasses
-Petit Four (SHOULD'VE PICKED THIS UP! ARGH)

Novel twist palettes:
-Warm
-Cool
-Red lips?

Antiquitease palettes
-Cool
-Smoky
-The lip sets
-Coral
-Tan
-Pink?
-Plum

Glitterliners
-the green one, the silver one, and the bronzey one

Paints
-Flammable...
-Others..

Pro beauty powders
-Drizzlegold
-Dancing Light
-Soft Flame
-err... a gold looking one...

Soft-sparkle pencil set
Lots of Brush Sets

Lure face and body bronzers
Some skincare stuff
Concealers...
that spray foundation thing._

 
not too bad! I´m going there next week during my L.A trip. and I pray to god they have some nice stuff since it´ll be my very first trip to a CCO.
I didn´t know they also carry MAC Pro stuff. Very cool!!!!


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Any updates on this CCO anyone??


----------



## stella08 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I went on Nov. 15 they didn't have much. If you go please post.


----------



## mailodie247 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

can you still post what you saw stella08?


----------



## stella08 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

sure, they had 129sh brush, perky and quite natural paint pod, they did not have perky out on display she had them in the back. no blushes. helium pigment. charged water, no fix +. Some mineralized foundation, in dark shades. they had some shad sticks, not sure what colors. fertile, minted green, and another one from the mcqueen collection. gold stoke pigment. that is all i recall.


----------



## angelzlilone (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Im planning on going today, maybe magically they got a shipment between then and now... one can hope


----------



## stella08 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

can you please post, if you made it there.  Thank you. I was thinking about  going this weekend. If they don't have much i won't drive out.


----------



## angelzlilone (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I went and NOTHING! but.... supposedly they got a HUGE shipment today!! I'll be there Friday


----------



## stella08 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Thank You.  Awesome!!!


----------



## angelzlilone (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

So, I actually ended up going Thursday at like 11:45pm!! They had:
Perky p/p
MossScape p/p
Green Stroke p/p
Quite Natural p/p
6 piggies (helium, gold stroke, some green)
4 cream blushes
Lashes (i bought 7's but they had others just dont remember)
same 2 e/s they have had for months
same lipsticks they have had for months (except one medium brown)
Dark foundation shades
Charged water (no fix +)

Over all, nothing too exciting.. from what I could tell they got a few new pigments, and cream blushes


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelzlilone* 

 
_So, I actually ended up going Thursday at like 11:45pm!! They had:
Perky p/p
MossScape p/p
Green Stroke p/p
Quite Natural p/p
6 piggies (helium, gold stroke, some green)
4 cream blushes
Lashes (i bought 7's but they had others just dont remember)
same 2 e/s they have had for months
same lipsticks they have had for months (except one medium brown)
Dark foundation shades
Charged water (no fix +)


Over all, nothing too exciting.. from what I could tell they got a few new pigments, and cream blushes_

 
Hi angelzlilone! Thanks for the update but I have a question that I hope you or anyone else  that had gone to this cco recently can please answer...Did they have any eyeshadow palettes?? I'm looking for the royal assets one. Thanks


----------



## stella08 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I also went on Saturday, they had several pigment, cream blushes, the shadow palettes they had was one  novel twist . and a lip pallet.


----------



## angelzlilone (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I just called them and they dont have the royal assets palette anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know they used to have them, maybe you can call some of SoCal's other CCOs and maybe take a nice little day trip for one. 
I know I'm looking for the 109 brush from a CCO (dont wanna pay full price) and of course they never have good brushes in Camarillo


----------



## stella08 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Hi Angelzlilone, 

I too am looking for the 109 brush. Please let me know if you find it. I think I'm just going to have to break down and buy it at full cost.


----------



## stella08 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Any updates anyone?


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

yes I went yesterday and I was so disappointed. They had hardly anything. The lady said they've been waiting for a shipment from New york for weeks and she said it should arrive today.
I was only able to get the sculpt&shape duo with definitive in it =( 
They had 3 cremeblushes - cheery and sweet william, cant remember the other one.
creme color base in bronze
about 8 lipsticks, maybe 15 lipglasses and 4 lipgelees.
I saw some lip pencils but I dont recall the names sorry!
A very small selection of skincare inc strobe cream and a few loose powders.

I got the pink bronze shimmerbrick by Bobbi Brown which I love =)


----------



## stella08 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Hi girls! The lovely bf took me shopping on new years eve and this is what I remember seeing:


 12 eyeshadows: hepcat, mulch, blue flame, parfait amour, cranberry, aquadisiac, pink venus, retrospeck, and I can't remember the others. Two mineralized e/s Fresh Green Mix and Love Connection.


 2 pigments: Helium and a brownish one


 4 shadesticks: Lucky Jade, Mango Mix, Blurburry, Fresh Cement


 About 8 paints: Flammable, bare canvas, mauvism, tan ray  and I am so sorry I cant remember the rest


 2 paint pots: Quite Natural and Rollickin


 4 fluidlines: delphic? Apologies I didnt look at these in detail


 No blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just one cream color base in dont know the name.


 One scult and shape duo in the darkest shade


 Studio Fix fluid and spray foundations in dark shades


 Not a lot of skincare: Charged water, green gel cleanser, studio moisture fix moisturizer, oil  control lotion


 About 4 nail polishes and one prefume a dark green one NOT turquatic


 4 slimshines(none of the new ones), 1 mattene, About 12 lipsticks, About 10 lipglasses, 2 lip conditioners, a set of 3 clear gloss tubes, a set of 3 lustreglasses, 1 royal assests lip palette and 1 novel twist lip palette


 2 colour forms eyeshadow palette and 1 novel twist eyeshadow palette


 About 3 different size make up bags in solid black color


 Brushes: 129 short handle, 134, 138, 217 and the brow and lash comb one


 Brush sets: all 3 colour form brush sets(purple, red and green), 3 royal assets heirlooms sets(4 face brushes, 5 eye brushes and basic brush set) and 1 Formal Black basic brush set


----------



## stella08 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

thank you so much for the update! i think i'm going this weekend, just to get a couple of the 217 brushes


----------



## angelzlilone (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

OF FREAKING COURSE! The one time they get decent amount of e/s and the 217 in stock, I'm out of town... SERIOUSLY??? grr..

This is some of the best selection I've seen them have in a while, enjoy everyone


----------



## stella08 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

has anyone been lately?


----------



## meeta (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I went today, they just got a new shipment in on wednesday. 

lipsticks - fafi strawbaby and high top, barely lit,... there were about 20 l/s shades, 1 amplified creme, 1 tendertone, most l/s were lustre or glaze
paint pot - rollickin, groundwork
fluidline - brassy, delphic, blue peep, sweet sage
eyeshadows - only 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hepcat, warm chill, blue calm
shadesticks - lucky jade, mangomix, fresh cement, blurburry, fresh cement, taupographic
liquidlast liner - about 10 diff colors
lipglosses - there were about 25, a mix of lipglass, lip varnish, chrome glass, and plushglass. i only remember varnish in warning and chrome in prize shine
paints - 8, including a couple red shades
pigments - 2, one was helium

sorry i cant be more specific, but i didnt have a lot of time, and i'm still familiarizing myself with mac names and shades. i was looking mainly at the shadesticks, paint pots, and fluidlines, so those are the only ones i remember exactly.

happy shopping


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

OOh I have to send my friend from Oxnard there, I want the paintpot  from Fafi collection, Rollickin.


----------



## angelzlilone (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just thinking about going to this CCO this coming week. Why arent their shipments ever anything good?? Or when they are, I am out of town?! Lol


----------



## stella08 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I was there last night, and they did not have anything. The had a couple eye shadows( warming trend, hep cat). 2 pigments, helium and gold stroke. no brushes. eye repair cream. it was a waste of time.


----------



## angelzlilone (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

did you happen to ask when they are going to get a new shipment?


----------



## stella08 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I was told any day now


----------



## angelzlilone (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I just called they said they got their shimpent, but nothing too exciting was in it...
Fafi Tote Bag and 2 l/s as well as an eyeliner set

the e/s she said they had were:
Hepcat
Go 
Lotusland
Star By Night


----------



## stella08 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Thank you, for the info.  I also called she said no brushes nor pigments.


----------



## venturasummer (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Hello, first post ever...this has been very helpful but I was wondering if anyone has gone out there in the last 2 months? I hate driving east and try to avoid it at all costs. LOL I am really trying to find the heathertte bronzers but it sounds like the 'rillo isn't going to have something that cool...lol
thanks in advance.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venturasummer* 

 
_Hello, first post ever...this has been very helpful but I was wondering if anyone has gone out there in the last 2 months? I hate driving east and try to avoid it at all costs. LOL I am really trying to find the heathertte bronzers but it sounds like the 'rillo isn't going to have something that cool...lol
thanks in advance._

 
My first post ever too! I went a couple of days ago and they didn't have any of those. They did have a few eyeshadow palettes and a couple brushes and their skin care. They said they had just gotten their shipment in on the 3rd. I only bought some clinique. =( I'm going back tomorrow to exchange what I bought... I'll let you know if there is anything good.


----------



## stella08 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I was thinking about going this weekend.  I called and asked if they had any pigments, and she said they did not. she said they did get in some holiday pallets. If you do decide to go can you let me know if they have any blush? thank you.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

So I went to exchange today. I didn't see any blush of any kind. They did have lipsticks, lip liners, tendertones, paint pots, fluid line, holiday palettes, brush sets, those brow kit thingies, lipglasses, and SFF in nc50 and nw 55 I think. They have tons of lipsticks in their drawer, not sure all of them are on display, and they showed me two palettes that weren't on display either. I bought my first mac lipstick! yay...


----------



## stella08 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

I went on sat. i didn't see anything at all. they did have a lot of lipsticks. but that is about it. i can't believe i only bought two eye shadows. I was so dissapointed.


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

ok im going tomorrow and will report any good sighitings


----------



## stella08 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

awesome, thank you.


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Ok so I liked this cco the girls were really nice compared to the orange one.When I got there they were just putting out new stuff and the lady said I was really lucky cause usually they get most of there new stuff at the end of the month a lot of girls call and then come and wipe them out.

I tried to write down all the ones that I though or knew were from collection's, and some other stuff that I thought was nice to know they had.

fafi tote bag

Chrome-glass
petal pink
hot chorme
uberpeach 
*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*bonzibar
prizeshine

plush glass
Cushy white
Posh it up
Hot stuff 
angle baby-love this color
bountiful
oversexed 
nicebuzz 


they had 7 diff brush sets 

mac studio lights 
all of them 

novel twist lip pallets
plum lips
tan lips

In 3d lipglass 
All of them seriously those are soo sheer I'm not surprised 
*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*the passions of red e/s pallet's*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]* 
Infatuating Rose
Intriguing Scarlet

Little Darlings 5 pack Eye Pencils

lustre glass from naughty nauticals   
Bateaux
Ensign
Love Knot
they had more but nothing to special 


tender-tone 
deep sigh
honey bare 

brow shader
all colors 

brow-set
*[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Begulie

brow finisher 
beige blonde

The had studio fix fluid NC50 

studio tech in NW and NC 40 45 and 50 NW47

helium pigment 

paint pot
rollickin 


fafi lipsticks 
strawbaby
high top 
Utterly Frivolous


lipglass I know are from collection's but cant think of which 
Lightning
Lull
3N


studio stick 
NC20 
the rest were like NC and NW 40,45,50 and so on 

loose powder NC and NW 40-50 

shape n sculpt duo
warm light 



OK after that I had to wrap it up cause my fiance was getting impatient with me lol.l went to the pro store that day too lol .They also had these two other white pearl lipglasses they were diff names but looked exactly the same swatched.Alot of nudes a few plum/purple ones and alot of slimshines and pro longwear.About 5 other lipsticks.*[/FONT]*A few foundation brushes and the 182 ,183 a few eyeshadow brushes and a nice Bobbi brown sculpting brush.HTH some of you girls. *


----------



## stella08 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

thank you so much for the info. by the way did you see any blushes? and do you by any chance remember the eye brushes they had? thanks again.


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
I am pretty new here but I am a long time MACaholic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am thinking of making a trip to a CCO in CA (the one in Camarillo) and wanted to know if it is worth a trek to check it out. I live in AZ and we do not have any CCO's here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have been wanting to go to one for awhile. Have any of you been to this one? I don't mind a road trip if I can get some goodies out of it! We have no good outlets here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA everyone!


----------



## Preciouspink (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/c...outlets-44391/

people post whats products they have instock =]


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: Camarillo, CA CCO (Camarillo Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella08* 

 
_thank you so much for the info. by the way did you see any blushes? and do you by any chance remember the eye brushes they had? thanks again._

 
they had one blush it was a cream one and it was kinda gold/tan color.The eye brushes i cant remember the numbers but they had a few diff ones.Oh and i forgot to add the had the lip prep and prime loves those!


----------



## sierrao (Mar 14, 2009)

i really want dame edna to show up at the cco soon, i hope its in the next shipment


----------



## Danielle_ (Apr 19, 2009)

*ok, so i went to the cco in camarillo today. since i frequently check back here to see if anyone updated, i thought i'd share what i saw today:

they had about 6 or 8 different beauty powder blushes. i cant remember all of them but here's what i do remember:

joyous
enough said
can't remember the rest.

they had some regular powder blushes as well as mineralized blushes.

msf:
they had light, medium, and dark. the kind with half regular and half shimmer.

they also had an msf in gold deposit, a lotttt of gold deposit, but thats it.

lips:
-they had some novel twist lip palettes i think? the green and the blue kind. 
-they also had a lot of lipglasses. some from the 3D collection.. 
-they had lipsticks as well as slimshines.. they had some LE lipsticks from neo sci fi.. two i think in electro (one orange lipstick and one dark color) they had a blue lipstick. 
-they also had a tinted lip conditioner in strobe ray (? i think that was the name, and it was in stick form) tinted lip conditioner (2 in pot form) plum perfect, and soothing beige. and also the regular tinted lip conditioner packaged in old packaging.
-tendertones (ez baby, hot & saucy, deep sigh)

eyeshadows:
-they had quite a few, i don't really remember any of the names but they had.. mineralized eyeshadows as well, like earthly riches etc. 
-they had some eyeshadow palettes, a purple, and a red one?
-they had a lip and eye palette from the holiday collection 2008.
-they also had like 5 pigments. helium.. and a green one is all i remember..

eye bases:
they had painterly, rollickin.
they had about 5 shadesticks (a green one, and some tan ones)
the names were rubbed off, so i couldn't see.

fluidline:
sweet sage (? i think that was the name) 
silverstroke
brass (? some brown one)
greenstroke(? some green one)

brushes:
-they had brush sets, from holiday 2008.
-and a green set, and red set from the year before *i think*
-they had mostly face brushes (big face brushes)
-and they had one buffer brush.. the one with the flat top.

and they also had some nail polish.

i just picked up the tendertone in ez baby and the old-packaged lip conditioner.

and sorry if i was a little general in some parts, thats all i remember, and i didnt right them down..
they had other stuff like eyebrow stuff, and strobe cream.. but i didnt really know what those were.


*


----------

